# Newera Imports Nismo Festival Pictures



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Well chaps here are some pictures from Newera’s attendance at the Nismo Festival 2010.

Handy that we are based 2mins from FSW where it takes place!

:smokin::smokin:

Enjoy…feedback & comments welcome....lots more pics to post:bowdown1:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Part 2


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Part3


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Part 4


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Part 5


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Can't believe it's a year since we went!


----------



## Gjesdal (Dec 9, 2006)

AWSOME pictures, do you have any video from the event?


----------



## SirRolf (Oct 23, 2009)

awesome cars, thanks for posting the pics :flame:


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

very nice


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

craaazy!


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Awosome pictures :runaway:


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Amazing Matty, so many stunning cars in one place!! This 350Z is one of my faves...


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 3, 2007)

Awesome collection of cars..wish I was there.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

tonigmr2 said:


> Can't believe it's a year since we went!


Yeah serious, this year has gone so fast, I want to go back now!! 

Great pics!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Amazing photo's...thanks for taking the time to post them up.


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Woof, awesome. thank you for posting up Matt


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Awesome pics mate :clap:

Thanks for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, those pic :bowdown1:


----------



## FullySick26 (Mar 6, 2009)

Awesome pics thank you much


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Epic pics matty, cheers bud!!


----------



## N15M0 (Jan 31, 2008)

Awesome pics Matt :bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1: - thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Bellis_GTR (Nov 18, 2010)

WOW I seriously wouldn't be able to leave that place. This event looked amazing! 

Thanks a lot for showing us!


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

would love to go to that sometime, thanks for posting the pics


----------



## midship (Feb 7, 2006)

Smashing!


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

astonishing pics... :smokin:

thanks for posting

:bowdown1:


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Awesome pics, thanks for sharing. I'd love to go over there one day and actually take in and hear all of the sounds and atmosphere, as I'd imagine it'd be superb!


----------



## Temujin (Feb 23, 2010)

Awesome pics mate!:bowdown1:

Nismo festival is a compulsory event to go to before anyone dies!


----------

